# This is our Bongo



## bongocrazy (Nov 7, 2009)

Well this is our Bongo which we gave up our Harley's for. So far we have been to mid wales with her,various local beach car parks,the new forest and soon off to dorset for a weekender.  Have to say we are really lapping up the fun with it and i would really like to rough it a lot more and try and get to some less easier places to get to (sort of off road) but dont know if the bongo would be up to it or hubby for that matter. Anyhow for now i will keep to main roads and sites and hopefully will get to do all that when we have had a bit more experiance.   Jayne


----------



## rach-chavette (Nov 7, 2009)

Very nice set up  Have you got any Interior shots?


----------



## bongocrazy (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks , i havnt got any loaded up on here yet but will get some on soon  Jayne


----------

